# Putting Switzerland on the " Europe" list and not on " other countries"



## omtatsat (Feb 12, 2021)

Its as " Europe " as any of the other countries like Germany etc. So why is it not on this list?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

We simply don't get all that many inquiries about moving to Switzerland. Same goes for Austria, Belgium, Netherlands and the Scandinavian countries. It's considered covered in "Other Europe."


----------

